# Top Fin Indulge (3 gallon)



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Anyone own this tank? Reviews?

I have a VT male who needs a new home. He currently lives in an unfiltered/heated 2.5 gallon without a lid. I was gonna add a sponge filter/acrylic lid but the cost will be similar to just grabbing the Indulge kit and would add lights that I hope would be enough for anubia/java fern.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! If you haven't already, you could take a look at the reviews of this on petsmart - I saw one review that said the lights are really bright (can they be turned off so the betta can sleep?) and another says it doesn't accommodate a heater very well, etc.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Lights are on a switch. I suspect the complaints about the heater is owners who wanted to.hide it in the filter compartment (like you can with Fluval Spec tanks)

I find PetSmart reviews largely unreliable - many will complain they still have to change the water more than once in a lifetime or that the filter is loud (usually an easy fix!)

Just looking for reviews specific to betta owners


----------

